# IP address exception?



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

Gidday,
With Windows Firewall I am having difficulty inserting an exception which is an IP address? I can get to a box for putting in the address, but it is via "Add a Port". After I insert, I am taken back to the "port" box, and do not know what happens there.
I usually use Zonealarm, which has "zones" area for direct IP inclusion for the "trusted section.
I need to allow a acer laptop to be recognised and ethernet cable full connectivity, instead of limited.


----------

